# Sleeping with your Chis?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have read a few older posts about sleeping with your Chis, Just wondering how many of you do?

I have a crate next to my bed ready for Teddy on Tuesday, my Husband is changing the top so I can put my hand down with Teddy if he crys, however if he cries loads he will end up in bed with me:daisy:


x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu was 9 weeks when we got her, and she slept in a crate on my husband's bedside table when we first got her. She was so tiny we were afraid we would crush her in our sleep, or she would fall off the bed. That didn't last very long, and we let her sleep with us and she has been in the bed with us since. She just turned 6 yrs old. Chis are notorious for burrowing. They want to be under the covers. Once Lulu fell off the end of the bed, and the covers that are tucked into the foot of the bed caught her. She just kept sleeping, and we found her sound asleep.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

When we got Lupita my husband said "no dogs in bed!". I was the softy back then, so when she cried I would throw my pillow on the floor and sleep with her. About the 3rd night my husband picked her up and put her in bed with us saying that he didn't think she was feeling well. It was all over at that point. When we got DD she was in bed with us from the first night. Yes I do have to get up for potty breaks, but that is ok. I have to travel for work sometimes, and am gone for up to 2 weeks at a time. Don't sleep well while I am gone and it took me a while to figure out that I was seriously missing my snuggle babies.


----------



## MinniesMom (Jan 24, 2014)

I guess it depends what your ultimate goal is. If you want Teddy to sleep in his crate or with you for the rest of his days. Consider if you want intimate time with your partner or if Teddy is a fidgety sleeper that keeps you up?

Minnie is the first dog I *EVER* let sleep with me. And that is because she was pregnant when we rescued her, she was used to sleeping with someone, extremely timid and I didn't want to stress her out. She's also a sweet heart tho, and settles in to sleep right away and doesn't bother us during the night. However, I can also crate her which is unusual. The only drawback, is now that her pups are 2 weeks old, she'd rather sleep with us, than with her pups. So we're trying to find a happy medium.

She's a rare dog that accepts pretty much anything we ask of her. Usually once you teach them one way, that's what they always want. You CAN crate train later in life, but it's a few sleepless nights that's for sure. And crate training means when you leave, he's safe in his crate and you know exactly what's going on when you leave.

But, you asked about night time, so I'm not sure if you crate during the day.

All my dogs have been crate trained and it's been invaluable. However, not all of my dogs were pets. Some were being trained for eventual service dogs, which requires crate training and dominance training from an early age...so I'm pretty bias. There's so many positives of crate training, and the only negatives are from not using the crate properly.

I definitely would NOT put your hand into the crate if Teddy is crying. You're reinforcing a behaviour you don't want. You're basically telling Teddy, if he is noisy/whining/barking/insecure that it's a behaviour you WANT because you're praising it and rewarding it with positive attention.

If you make sure Teddy is well fed, with a good meal and potty before bed, and you've played long enough he's exhausted. Tuck some warm blankets into the cage, perhaps one with your scent (use a sweatshirt you've worn all day, it's great) that should help. If he has all his needs met before he goes into the crate, the only reason to cry is for attention seeking.

It should take about 3 days max to crate train.

If you do put him in your bed, give him a blanket, or whatever you like, that's HIS space. 

Hope that helps is doesn't sound too opinionated. I admit I'm passionate about training.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Who says it has to be one way or another?:nthink:

For the first month or so, Ponyo slept in her crate for potty training purposes. I think that's required. I would HATE it if a dog eliminated on my bed!!! :angry4: When a dog has restricted space (just where to sleep) it helps with potty training. We have a King Sized bed, and I didn't know her! So I had her in the crate for the first few weeks so my husband and I could listen when she started "pawing" or "crying" for potty so we could get up and help her learn. It took a while, but she finally got on our schedule (at the breeder's, all her dogs got up at 3:00am!!!:nshocked2: We had to change that, fast. For weeks we had to get up and let her out until she got on the same feeding/pooping schedule as our other dogs)

But once she "got it" potty training wise? We let her sleep with us. That makes 2 humans and 2 dogs on our King Size bed! And our aussie sleeps on the floor. Some nights, though, I'll cram a bunch of blankets in her kennel and let her sleep in there. So she rotates. If she's had a big day and she's calm, she can sleep on the bed when we're all ready for bed, but if she's still wound up when it's time for bed, I'll cram a bunch of blankets in her kennel and she likes it in there just as much.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ours manage with a combination as well. For a long time the girls slept in the big crate in the living room and Harley slept with me, because Mouse is a marker and she wasn't allowed in the bedroom at all. 
When the pups arrived at least one adult dog was left in the big crate with them, and the other one/two slept with me, on a rota. 
The pups are big enough to sleep on their own now, and last night all three adults slept with me. (It was very cold, they make great hot water bottles.)
So they know it is a privilege, not a right, and are perfectly happy to sleep on the sofa or in their crates as well.
The puppies were never alone, so they never cried. I am absolutely powerless to resist a puppies cry. I tried to be tough with our first Chi puppy, Bambi, but her sad cries broke my heart. She was only 8 weeks though, which is far too young to be away from mum and siblings really. A 12 week old puppy is much more mature and able to cope with being alone at night.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo sleeps in bed every night. He has his special blanket at the foot of the bed. He knows bedtime if for being calm. Candi gets to sleep in bed if she is calm. If she's too fidgety I just put her in the crate beside the bed. She never complains. As for the intimate time with a spouse, the same rules apply. They have to be calm and stay in their spot. Candi is still waaaay too inquisitive to be on the bed at those times.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *

Thanks for the replies 

I think it will probably be a bit of both  I think having your dog sleep with you has huge benefits, however there will be times when :coolwink: I will want him in his crate:laughing7:

I will be crate training downstairs as well, he is used to a crate with his Mum:daisy:

He will be helping to heal my heart after loosing my Lab in Oct, as he was my shadow and a real mummy's boy and I really miss that as our GD is not a very cuddly girl at all and is so much a daddys girl


Anyway, so very excited about Teddy, but will admit to being slightly nervous

x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Only Finn sleeps with us. If I try to have him sleep elsewhere, he would cry his eyes out! lol Spoiled little terd! Once you start it, i think it's hard to stop unless you consistently change it up and even then they are obviously going to prefer your bed.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Finn*



cherper said:


> Only Finn sleeps with us. If I try to have him sleep elsewhere, he would cry his eyes out! lol Spoiled little terd! Once you start it, i think it's hard to stop unless you consistently change it up and even then they are obviously going to prefer your bed.


Little terd!:laughing3: I adore your Finn he is just beautiful:love4:




x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thank you! I adore him too. :daisy: :love1: :love2: :love3:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Welcome*

Your very welcome he is a stunning boy


x


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I started Kalisee in a little crate like box in the beginning. She was a really good girl at night and would just wake up at around 6 to go to her pee pad. Then in she would go and back to sleep. 

After a few months she learned to climb out and would burrow under the covers with me, curlling up behind my knees. If she needs to get down there is a step I have made at the end of the bed. 

Sometimes you will hear a muffled barking from under the covers if she hears a strange noise and sometimes she sleeps in another bed and I feel like something is missing! 

I dont mind at all. I love when she curls up and makes that little sigh noise before going to sleep.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou 

I'm really really hoping Teddy is a real cuddler, I miss proper doggy cuddles


x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think you will be disappointed


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou

I can't wait 

x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine will sleep either place, as well. But, they aren't alone, even when crated, so that may be why I get away with it. 

When they do sleep in the bed with us, we don't have to get up with them. Most of the time, we let them sleep with us for warmth. We also have a Golden retriever inside, so it can get kind of crowded!!!

Gracie is a great little sleep buddy, she will get under the covers and curl up in the bend of your legs if you're lying on your side and stay right there. If you move, she repositions, too.

Honestly, mine seem to enjoy the crate nights, too. Sometimes I will get up and say "let's go to bed" (meaning bed) and they will go put themselves in the crate and make the decision for me.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

They love sleeping in the bed, and its really hard to say no, I let my babies sleep with me :•》 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *



breezebrrb said:


> They love sleeping in the bed, and its really hard to say no, I let my babies sleep with me :•》
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thankyou  x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Until he was trustworthy with potty training, Toby slept in a playpen. He was so little so it kept him safe and gave him access to 24 hour food, water, and potty pad. After his potty training was reliable he got to sleep in bed with me and never left. The only time he gets locked up is when I'm not home, he goes in the bathroom with his bed, water, toys, and potty pad (he is indoor outdoor trained). He always sleeps with me. But I'm single with a big bed. I think it depends, and it definitely doesn't have to be one way or the other.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Our babies sleep with us. Chloe was potty trained before we let her sleep with us though!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

My two have always slept in bed with me but I got them as adults. If I ever get a puppy I will be having it sleep in a crate until it is big enough to not be damaged in case it falls off the bed.


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

When i first got Habby he slept in our bed, but he wouldn't wake us up to go potty so he would jump down off the bed and mark. So we started crate training him a few weeks ago.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Hybrid sleeping*

We do a mix, too. At night he goes in his crate next to our bed. Around 4 or 5 when I either get up to potty or to go to work he gets to get in bed. Our main reason for having him sleep in his crate most of the night is fear of him falling off the bed. Also, now he sometimes uses potty pads rather than waking me  if he needs to go, which wouldn't work if he was in our bed. Works beautifully for us!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *



zellko said:


> We do a mix. At night he goes in his crate next to our bed. (I can open the top to adjust his blanket or comfort him-love that feature.) Around 4 or 5 when I either get up to potty or to go to work he gets to get in bed. Our main reason for keeping him crated most of the night is fear of him falling off the bed. Also, now he sometimes uses potty pads rather than waking me  if he needs to go, which wouldn't work if he was in our bed. Works beautifully for us!



Thankyou 
my Husband has made my crate open on the top so I can put my hand in with Teddy if I need to:daisy:


x


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I like my "hot water bottle" also. Last week during the cold spell, I grabbed Mickey out of his crate and hubby wanted to know what I was doing. I told him was cold. hehe
Mickey also (at least for now) understands it's a priveledge, not a right.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*sleeping*



zellko said:


> I like my "hot water bottle" also. Last week during the cold spell, I grabbed Mickey out of his crate and hubby wanted to know what I was doing. I told him was cold. hehe
> Mickey also (at least for now) understands it's a priveledge, not a right.



Aww yeah I hope Teddy will like to be my hotwater bottle:daisy:


x


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine are and have always been bed-bugs.


----------



## opezi (Jan 6, 2014)

During the potty training period, Mia slept in a crate, in my room. Now she sleeps in bed with me, but her crate is always in the room with me, open if she ever chooses to go in. When Mia was 6wks old, she slept in a box next to my bed and she jumped out of the box in the middle of the night and whimpered to sleep with me. So for a few nights when she was a wee thing, she slept with me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am a very light sleeper. Any little sound/movement wakes me up. I have the new babies sleep IN their crates, under the covers the first few nights. Then they are transferred to the puppy playpens. They all 'go to bed' at 9 pm, so there isn't much crying, as I am still up. Worked fine. They love their playpens and crates!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Aww yeah I hope Teddy will like to be my hotwater bottle:daisy:
> x


I dont have any central heating so Id be lost without my hot water bottles!
As soon as mine understand what puppy pads and the outside was for they were allowed to sleep in the bed. Its abit awkard as I only have a single bed but all 4 burrow under the covers and position themselves so we all keep nice and warm!
Just a shame that Heidi insists on doing it throughout the summer months too!


----------



## MilesMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I tried to crate train Miles the first night we got him.He cried a lot and i asked my husband if Miles could come in the bed.He said ok and Miles has been sleeping in the bed with us ever since!:laughing6:


----------

